

Ask HN: Would you use an RSS service that emailed you a pdf every week? - khet

For my next venture, I am thinking of building a little web service that sends you a nicely formatted PDF of all the articles published over the week.<p>I have only 3 questions:
- Would you use it?
- Would you pay for it (and how much)?
- Would it be legal to do this?
======
songgao
Probably not. PDF is not for web IMHO. Plain html or other flexible format
would work better. PDF has specific requirement upon screen size, etc. And
clicking URL in PDF doesn't feel as fast as in a web page.

If you wanna make it polished and magazine-like, how about making a magazine
App in iOS/Android?

------
saluki
I like the general idea . . . but I'd rather have the articles formatted for
viewing on multiple devices with in your app rather than a pdf.

------
1123581321
What I want is to get my RSS feed as a periodic digest on my Kindle. I
currently do this with Instapaper and it's wonderful.

